# Mini Bikepark in Hohensolms



## IRONworkX (11. Dezember 2020)

Guuuuden!

Wir haben dieses Jahr begonnen mit dem Liftbesitzer Jörg ein paar Strecken in Hohensolms zu entwickeln.
Das ist bisher gut angekommen und soll entsprechend ausgebaut werden. Jörg hat unheimlich Spaß bei der Sache, hilft mit Material und Gerät. Wir bauen ahnungslos und ehrenamtlich nach dem Trial and Error Prinzip. Wie es sich fahren soll wissen wir und es gibt natürlich entsprechende Vorgaben, damit sich niemand unnötig verletzt.

Ziel sollen ein paar Strecken zum Üben und Spaß haben für Jedermann sein. Wir wollen und dürfen keine "do or die" Nummern bauen, sondern wollen die Möglichkeit bieten sich an große Dinge heran zu tasten.

Wer Lust am bauen hat oder sonst irgendwie bei der Schaffung einer neuen Sache mitwirken will, kann sich gerne per PN oder im Laden bei mir melden.

Gruß,

Fabian


----------



## IRONworkX (8. März 2021)

Es geht weiter! Eröffnung ist zu Ostern geplant!
Hier ein paar Eindrücke:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (10. März 2021)

Wenn der Eröffnungstermin steht bitte Bescheid geben. Wir würden gerne kommen.


----------



## IRONworkX (10. März 2021)

Aktuell soll es der 2te April sein....


			Preise und Öffnungszeiten Sommer – Ski- und Rodellift Hohensolms


----------



## fastmike (12. März 2021)

Guden, sag doch mal bitte bescheid ob das mit der Eröffnung am 2.auch wirklich klappt.
Würden auch vorbei kommen.
Gruss


----------



## IRONworkX (27. März 2021)

fastmike schrieb:


> Guden, sag doch mal bitte bescheid ob das mit der Eröffnung am 2.auch wirklich klappt.
> Würden auch vorbei kommen.
> Gruss


Doppelguuuden!
Es klappt, die Bedingungen vom Gesundheitsamt kenne ich noch nicht, wird sicher auf der Homepage erscheinen. Heute Nachmittag wird noch etwas gebaut, dann müssen die Strecken erst mal befahren werden, damit wir sehen, wo wir noch was einbauen. Ideen und Hilfe ist gern gesehen.
Greetz

Edit: Das Oster WE (Freitag bis Montag) wird komplett geöffnet sein. Es gibt ein entsprechendes Konzept mit Abstand, Masken, limitierter Nutzerzahl und so weiter. Also Maske mitbringen und schnell sein!


----------



## robbi_n (30. März 2021)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Doppelguuuden!
> Es klappt, die Bedingungen vom Gesundheitsamt kenne ich noch nicht, wird sicher auf der Homepage erscheinen. Heute Nachmittag wird noch etwas gebaut, dann müssen die Strecken erst mal befahren werden, damit wir sehen, wo wir noch was einbauen. Ideen und Hilfe ist gern gesehen.
> Greetz
> 
> Edit: Das Oster WE (Freitag bis Montag) wird komplett geöffnet sein. Es gibt ein entsprechendes Konzept mit Abstand, Masken, limitierter Nutzerzahl und so weiter. Also Maske mitbringen und schnell sein!


Hi, 

Prima. Muss man sich dann vorher anmelden?. Samstag wären wir dabei sofern das wetter nicht ganz miserabel ist.


----------



## IRONworkX (30. März 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Prima. Muss man sich dann vorher anmelden?. Samstag wären wir dabei sofern das wetter nicht ganz miserabel ist.





			Hygienekonzept – Ski- und Rodellift Hohensolms


----------



## robbi_n (3. April 2021)

Moin.

Wir waren heute mal dort.

Klein aber fein. Kinder fanden es klasse. 

Kurze Eindrücke von mir: die 2 Trails im Wald sind kurz aber dafür echt ziemlich spassig. An paar stellen kann man noch mit kleinen gimmicks was rausholen.

Die Murmelbahn ist witzig, aber grade im oberen teil zu rumpelig, entweder Steine raus oder mehr feine Erde drauf.

Die 2 Sprünge über die Wiese sind ganz cool aber da müssten noch paar mehr Hindernisse rein, graben oder aus Holz. 

Aber ansonsten kann man das mal machen. Bilder folgen.

Danke für eure Arbeit 👍


----------



## IRONworkX (6. April 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Wir waren heute mal dort.
> 
> ...


Danke für dein Feedback! So oder so in der Art haben wir es von vielen Besuchern bekommen.
Wir wollen nach und nach die Strecken mit Obstakeln bereichern, damit die kurze Abfahrt mehr Wert bringt. Auch sind noch anspruchsvollere Strecken geplant, aber wie immer: Ein Knödel nach dem Anderen!
Der erste ist schon mal gegessen ;-)

Happy Trails!

Fabian


----------



## robbi_n (23. April 2021)

Bilder vom kurzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IRONworkX (23. April 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Bilder vom kurzen


Haha, coole Socke! Darf ich die Bilder dem Lift Jörg weiter leiten?


----------



## robbi_n (23. April 2021)

IRONworkX schrieb:


> Haha, coole Socke! Darf ich die Bilder dem Lift Jörg weiter leiten?


Ja, klar. Ist das der dem das Herz kurz stehengeblieben ist als der kurze da runterhüpfte?


----------



## IRONworkX (23. April 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ja, klar. Ist das der dem das Herz kurz stehengeblieben ist als der kurze da runterhüpfte?


Wahrscheinlich😂


----------



## IRONworkX (5. Juni 2022)

Leider hat sich das Thema erledigt. Der Invest, um ein wirklich cooles Konzept umzusetzen ist zu groß. Die Strecken bleiben, werden ja fleißig befahren. Wenn die Holzelemente brüchig werden, werden sie abgerissen.
War ne sehr coole Erfahrung!
Bis bald auf anderen Trails,
Fabian


----------



## robbi_n (7. Juni 2022)

Schade aber nachvollziehbar.

Warum ersetzt ihr die Holzelemente nicht durch Erdbauwerke, die sind vielleicht nicht so cool, aber langlebiger.


----------



## IRONworkX (7. Juni 2022)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Schade aber nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Warum ersetzt ihr die Holzelemente nicht durch Erdbauwerke, die sind vielleicht nicht so cool, aber langlebiger.


Wenn sich ein Local die Arbeit machen will da was zu ändern und damit auch sicherer zu machen sollte Jörg um Erlaubnis gefragt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

